

Rails 3.0 Beta Release - mrduncan
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2010/2/5/rails-3-0-beta-release

======
oomkiller
I think I like the Unobtrusive JavaScript helpers the most out of the new
features. This will really help cleanup our pages and make it easy to switch
libraries. Also everything has just generally been fixed/rewritten, kind of
like Snow Leopard. Another exciting addition is arel, because out of anything
in Rails, I think the associations needed the most work.

~~~
bad_user
IMHO, ActiveRecord sucked the most ... form validations coupled to models, no
lazy queries ... and after working with Django's models and Perl's DBIx::Class
it was my biggest pain when trying Rails.

Anyway, great job ... Rails 3 seems awesome :)

------
wavesplash
There's so much goodness in this release it's hard to digest in one setting.
They've fixed just about everything I've found frustrating, added some really
brilliant new work and elegantly set the framework up for expansion.

A long list of just some of the new goodness is listed here:

<http://guides.rails.info/3_0_release_notes.html>

------
kingkilr
Does anyone know what exactly is meant by the claim that the new Active Record
is, "built on top of relational algebra", particularly in light of the fact
that not even RDBMS are strictly relational algebra?

~~~
petercooper
See <http://github.com/rails/arel> for examples of it.

~~~
kingkilr
Interesting, thanks.

------
heycarsten
The improved email and routing are huge! Not to mention bundler for gems, I
can't help but be a bit excited :-)

------
bad_user
Question ... is there documentation / tutorials written for Rails 3?

~~~
aidscholar
These guides are being updated for Rails 3:

<http://guides.rails.info/getting_started.html>

------
davidw
Anyone tried it out? How's the memory usage compare to older releases?

~~~
cmelbye
I tried it out, but it doesn't seem to be working with Mongrel/thin yet (the
most popular web application servers) so I haven't been able to get a good
picture yet.

~~~
steveklabnik
Really? The beta is supposed to be super Rack compatible, so that's
surprising... maybe you should file a bug.

~~~
cmelbye
Yeah. They don't even start with rails 3 installed with an error of missing
required files. I even tried reinstalling mongrel/thin. No luck. Why was that
original post voted down?

~~~
steveklabnik
Odd. I have no idea why anything in this thread was vote down.

------
disser
Very well done. Rails has just leaped forward ahaed of all the web frameworks
out there.

~~~
topbanana
Once all the back-slapping and hyperbole has died down, I'd be interested to
see a comparison

------
jokull
What can Django take from this as inspiration?

~~~
xal
At the very least the unobtrusive javascript helpers. It's easy to imagine
that all web frameworks will come to a kind of protocol modeled on the efforts
of the rails core team here. This will mean that you can use any JS framework
( Prototype, jQuery, Moo, Google Closure, Ext ) and simply add a few lines of
shim code that correctly reworks the tags to their AJAX equivalents when it
encounters the correct data- tags. It's a brilliant abstraction.

~~~
ubernostrum
Django will get JavaScript "helpers" over my dead body.

~~~
steveklabnik
Why the hate? Honest question, as I know next to nothing about Django.

~~~
ubernostrum
I've been arguing about this for years; my view is that people should actually
learn and write JavaScript rather than demand the framework write it for them
automatically. Refusing to learn a key technology of the web platform isn't an
attitude I'd like to encourage.

Some samples of my reasoning and the times I've argued it with people:

<http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2006/jul/02/django-and-ajax/>

[http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2006/jul/04/javascript-orm-
and-...](http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2006/jul/04/javascript-orm-and-hding-
sql/)

[http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2006/jul/17/helpers-
scaffolding...](http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2006/jul/17/helpers-scaffolding-
tradeoffs-and-other-stuff/)

~~~
plinkplonk
Yes you have a point. But otoh, the history of software has been one of more
and more abstraction and code generation. This argument can be made (not
saying you are making it) to say something like "People should actually learn
and use Assembler than demand that their C compiler do it for them. Refusing
to learn a key technology of Computing is not something that I'd like to
encourage".

Many languages generate C code. Should everyone learn C because it is a
foundational language? (and it _is_ a foundational language). Do you insist
all Django users learn C? Why not?

It is ok to have a _choice_ of learning Javascript or not. Just like people
have the choice to learn Assembler or have it generated for them. To learn C
or have it generated for them.

And framework devs have the freedom to choose whether their framework supports
javascript code generation or not. There aren't really any good or evil
choices. Rails is cool. Django is, too (I prefer Django fwiw).

------
mtarnovan
Great news ! My thanks go out to all the people who contributed to this
release.

------
c_allison
Big thanks Rail3 team. This is a truly worthy next iteration. Can't wait to
tinker with it this weekend.

------
rimantas
HTML5 doctype—nice :)

~~~
steveklabnik
Not just that, all helpers now spit out html5, and things like unobtrusive
javascript use some of html5's more interesting features.

------
chris123
Great job, guys :)

------
rauljara
For real this time.

------
d0m
Python or Ruby.. that is the question.

